# Question about torsion bar problem



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

So I got new set of sway a way bars. 

My garage has a 4” drop when rolling out of it. So backing out today I heard loud pop, pulled back in and notice the anchor bolt was loose on the torsion bar. 

So I went got a new bolt cause the old one had some back spots on the threads anyway.

When I installed the new bolt it’s cranks up to a point then pops/slips and loses all the tension. I have removed and tried different positions, making sure it’s in the slots good. But it no matter what, it won’t hold.


So is this a bad torsion bar, anchor or the lower control arm? 

I can’t tell what gives out, but the anchor pulls up and bar has no tension on it.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

The front side of the torsion bars should have serrations cut into it that lock in place on your front suspension:










If your torsion bars are sliding, either those teeth have wear, cracks or other damage - either in the actual torsion bar ends or in the plate that the torsion arms fit into.

Apply light axle grease to the serrations and make sure they are fully inserted into the matching serrated plate.

There should also be snap rings that help anchor the arms whenever the torsion bars are properly installed.


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

Thank you. 

Looks like the set point mounted to the LCA is the problem. I went ahead and got two, 40-45$ a piece. I just got the old ones off the truck. Driver side not to bad. But the pass side is shot.


Pass side



















Driver side


----------

